# Turbulent Christmas's at sea



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Royal Mail's Highland Monarch - 1st. trip 3rd. R/O - docked at Buenos Aires, passengers offloaded.
To say that everyone had imbibed fully was the least of it - but with a very large crew it seemed that several had run amok, actually good-natured but the nursing/female staff had to take cover.
Not a choirboy myself but I was very impressed even though my experience had been broadened at my first port of Vigo.

I'm sure there are some lively stories out there ?
Merry Xmas.
Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I was on Overseas Argonaut (LOF) the trip after one of the Stewards decapitated the Chief Cook while at anchor off Port Gentil. The perp presented himself to the OM and apologised for spoiling his Christmas. Glad I wasn't there ... Imagine how many telegrams that would have generated.

John T


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't top that John !
Bob


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Robert M Hughes said:


> Can't top that John !
> Bob


I think the 'topping' had already been done (Cloud)
Cheers Bob


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

On a ship returning to the UK ,and expecting to arrive in Liverpool just before Christmas, I received a telegram for the Mate, from his wife...

It read..."I don't know where you're spending Christmas just make sure it's not with me"....

I just put it in the appropriate envelope and left it on his desk...


Not a happy duty...


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Having to break bad news was the worst part of the job. I preferred to actually tell it in conversation and then produce the QTC as confirmation. 

I didn't always choose the right moment, though, like when I told the Capt. his father had died when we were halfway down the buoyed channel into Rastanura.
He still kids me about that 39 years later!


----------

